# Web lessons tips n jigs



## rafezetter (6 Jul 2013)

I came across this site tonight and it has a load of woodworking "lessons", jigs and other info from what looks like several different publications. Some might be repeats of others here, but it never hurts to have more.

Maybe worth a sticky?

Edit site addy changed to: http://www.arconlab.com/shop/jigs.html


----------



## Reggie (6 Jul 2013)

That's a great find Rafazetter, not only do I now know how to do dovetail keys, I even know what they're called!!


----------



## rafezetter (6 Jul 2013)

Reggie":2xquk4qc said:


> That's a great find Rafazetter, not only do I now know how to do dovetail keys, I even know what they're called!!



heh now we both know it  - looks simple enough once I have my router table combo made.


----------



## Reggie (6 Jul 2013)

I got given another router table, shopsmith mk V table this time (Without the mk V), unfortunately the mitre slot is a shopsmith one so it's slightly undersized, so I've got to swap that out for a standard mitre slot, then I'll give it a go myself too.


----------

